# MapSource help - loading multiple tracks to one map?



## teartags (Feb 18, 2007)

So I'm downloading a bunch of tracks from various sites around the interweb in attempts to make a grand map I can look at for an upcoming trip. I download each one into the same folder, then "open" the .gpx file in MapSource. The problem is that when I try to look at each of these tracks they open up a new map and I can't see them next to each other. I'm sure there's a way (for someone smarter than myself) to get them all together so that I can see a grand scheme. Any ideas?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## bankerboy (Oct 17, 2006)

I am sure there are easier ways but the way I do it is:


Open the first track, right click on the file displayed in the tracks tab and copy it

Close this file

Open the next file and paste the track into the tracks tab

*Save the entire file and close it*

Open the next file, copy it and close the file

Open the Save file and add the copied file to the tracks page

Save the entire file

Repeat until all tracks are merged.

You will eventually end up with one map that has all the tracks in the same file listed separately. Just remember that if you are uploading them to your GPS, none of the individual tracks typically can exceed 500 pts. To fix this, right click on the track you want to edit and click properties. Look for the "Filter" button/choice. Change the max data points to 500, click OK and you should be good to go. Just remember to save your work.

Hope that helped. If anybody else has a better way, I would love to hear it. I run into the same problems and am always looking for an easier way.


----------



## wmodavis (Jun 21, 2007)

What I do to achieve that is to open two instances of Mapsource at the same time. Use copy 1 to create the new combo file. Start by opening it and displaying one of the tracks you want to include. In copy two of MS open another track to add and from the TRACKS tab right click the track and select COPY. Then switch to Copy 1 of MS and and in the TRACKS tab right click in the blank area of that tab and select PASTE. That should add the track from copy 2 to copy 1. Then in copy 1 select FILE>SAVE AS and save the new combo file with a suitable name. Repeat the process as needed by switching back to copy 2 and load another track to copy over to your new combo file. You only need to do the 'save as' once when you're done or more often to be safer. (Practice Safe Saving)


----------



## RoyDean (Jul 2, 2007)

I've pretty much done it the same way. Totally hack, but there doesn't seem to be any other option.


----------



## teartags (Feb 18, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks all. I thought of versions of this method already, it just seemed archaic and I assumed I was too stupid to figure out the real way. Glad to know that's not the case! Seems like a real design flaw.
Thanks again for the help.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Or get TopoFusion www.topofusion.com (free trial) and use the trail network feature. It creates a single gpx file that you can upload to the GPS. No worries about how many track points, cut and paste, etc. And if you decide to buy it you support a big contributor to this forum, Krein. :thumbsup:

A simple example:


----------



## gps_dr (Feb 27, 2007)

So how does topo fusion get around the limit on track points for non-active track for loading back onto a Garmin GPS?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

I do not know. It just works, that is all that matters to me. Maybe Krein will step in here and explain.

I have a trail network of all the trails in the area, many are 4-6 hour rides with each one showing over 1000 track points. When TopoFusion makes the network, it cuts out all the duplicates somehow.


----------



## rippling over canyons (Jun 11, 2004)

Do all of the points have to connect? I also have Topo Fusion and I want to load as many St. George rides as I can onto my GPS in prepartion for a trip I'm taking there in a couple of weeks. Can I just load all of the gpx files into Topo Fusion and create a "network" out of all of the rides, even if they don't connect? Don't garmin units (I have a 60CSx) have a 7 track limit?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

rippling over canyons said:


> Do all of the points have to connect? I also have Topo Fusion and I want to load as many St. George rides as I can onto my GPS in prepartion for a trip I'm taking there in a couple of weeks. Can I just load all of the gpx files into Topo Fusion and create a "network" out of all of the rides, even if they don't connect? Don't garmin units (I have a 60CSx) have a 7 track limit?


_Do all of the points have to connect?_
No.

_Can I just load all of the gpx files into Topo Fusion and create a "network" out of all of the rides, even if they don't connect?_
Yes

_Don't garmin units (I have a 60CSx) have a 7 track limit?_
Yes, I think so, but the network is one track.

It is so easy in TopoFusion, why not just try it? 

Here is an example, though not a good one. Four rides, none connected. As much as 80 miles apart.


----------



## rippling over canyons (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks Slocaus, I was experimenting last night and I'm making progress!


----------



## DesertDog (Apr 14, 2006)

*Just use GPS TrackMaker software*



teartags said:


> So I'm downloading a bunch of tracks from various sites around the interweb in attempts to make a grand map I can look at for an upcoming trip. I download each one into the same folder, then "open" the .gpx file in MapSource. The problem is that when I try to look at each of these tracks they open up a new map and I can't see them next to each other. I'm sure there's a way (for someone smarter than myself) to get them all together so that I can see a grand scheme. Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks in advance...


Just load up a gpx file, then use the Merge option from the file menu to add (overlay) additional tracks. You will just see the tracks on a blank screen. Save the overlay file you have created, then open it in mapsource or whatever and see the new 'area map' you have created.

You can download GPS TrackMaker here:

http://www.gpstm.com/


----------

